# Longbow Makers (Hill Style Bows)



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a place where I could find a decent listing of longbow makers for a particular type of style of longbow (as opposed to just doing various searches and reading different threads and scrounging up leads here and there that way)...? I shot a friend's bow, which I believe was a Hill style bow from what I can tell after doing some research, and I really liked it, and I'd like to look into investing in one for myself. The bow had a straight grip, was fairly light, 68-70" or so, straight limbs, fairly minimalistic in overall style. It looked a lot like bows with "traditional" grips on the howardhillarchery.com sight, which is, I suppose, a fairly good indication that it is a Hill style bow, lol.

I figure'd I'd check with people here who might have already done this research rather than just continuing to spend time just stumbling across various websites of makers, many of which don't even make these style longbows (instead making reflex/deflex, hybrid, etc. versions).

Any and all help would be very appreciated. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

You might look at the Bama bow website to see if the Hunter is what you have in mind:

http://www.bamabows.com/index.html


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

IAIS - thanks for the quick reply. Although the Hunter looks like a great bow, it's not really what I'm looking for. I'm really looking for something more like this: http://www.northernmistlongbows.com/AllBows/ClassicLongbow.html and bows on the howardhillarchery.com site, but I was just wondering if there were any other makers that I should consider in deciding where to get a bow like that.

Thanks again for the response, though.

GV


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

could just buy a hill.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Sawtoothscream,

Thanks - yeah I checked into them, but there's not many options for lefty bows that they have in stock, so I'd have to order one and have it made, but I am still considering them. I was just wondering if there were any others that I should consider re. Hill-style bows.

GV


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

IAIS - actually, maybe the Hunter would work just fine - I may have just not been looking at the right pics....

Thanks.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

join tradgang and ask there. theres a ton of guys into the hill style bows that would respond alot faster then here. alot of the hill guys also really like mild r/d longbows that brace to a D like mohawks. not actually a "Hill" though. also check the classified ads on here and trad gang and see whats up.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

also i think the bama bows do make straight limbed hill styles. you might have looked at there new r/d longbow. bama bows are suppose to be good shooters.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You may want to take a look at Wallace Mountain. He makes the finest Hill style bow I've seen--and Bob Wesley said Howard would have loved the Wallace Mountain.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome, thanks, guys. I'll go ahead and join trad gang, but I'll keep an eye on this, too.

Have a good'n.

GV


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I have owned many Hill style bows , made by many different bowyers . They are the only stickbows I shoot really and they have accounted for over 60 hogs , 40 or so wild goats , a couple of deer and numerous bunnies and foxes ... at last count since 1990 I have owned over thirty . Its an itch I just keep scratching ! And I'm a lefty too !
You can't go wrong with 
A. Howard Hill archery ... very quick build time and exceptional quality bow . Craig will customize to the eth degree for his customers and is great to deal with. His build time is never much past five weeks.
B. Sky Archery / Belcher Bows ... Union jack . Perhaps my favorite ... great price and good build time and brilliant shooter. Jim Belcher is one heck of a bowyer
C. Northern Mist ... long wait time but great shooting bow
D. Bama bows ... I have never owned on of Nate's bows but he seems a swell fella and many Hill style enthusiast's are singing the praises of his bows .

If I had to order another [ which I will !!! ] It'll be from either Craig at Hill or Jim at Belcher.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Dan Toelke*

Dan makes the best performing D bow. No handshock and performs very close to the hybrid longbows. Craftsmanship number one.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

I own 2 Bama longbows both are a straight limbed, 66in slight locator on the grip both are "Hill style bow" I have a Hunter and a Royal love em both! Nate will build the handle anyway you want it!


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Ken at Whippenstick makes a Hill style longbow also, he has a website you can see his work at, plus he's quick to get you one and very affordable!


----------



## db456 (Nov 26, 2010)

Also take a look at Miller Longbows for a Hill style bow. Great craftsmanship.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

I'll go ahead and check all these guys out. Thanks a lot everyone.

I went ahead and joined with tradgang as someone suggested it might also be a good place to post this question, but I'm having a lot more success here. Someone over there politely responded that tradgang isn't really a question and answer sort of operation, so I'm just going to focus on archerytalk.

By the way, if y'all happen to know of a more general listing, perhaps covering all types of longbows or all types of traditional bows or something, I'd be more than happy to weed through them for what I want. Otherwise I'm more than happy to keep checking out your suggestions as they come in.

Hope all's well.

GV


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

By the way, here's the best list I've found so far (it's a missing a few we've already mentioned here, but still a pretty solid list):

General Traditional Bow Makers List:

http://www.acadianwoods.com/
http://www.assenheimer-bows.com/
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/traditional/
http://www.beelertraditionalbows.com/about.html
http://www.belcherbows.com/index.htm
http://www.berrygamecalls.com/jd_berry_bows_1.html
http://www.warrenarchery.com/
http://www.blackwidowbows.com/
http://www.blacktailbows.com/
http://www.bobleearchery.com/boblee_bows.html
http://www.borderbows.com/working/index.html
http://www.brackenburybows.com/
http://www.leebowyer.com/
http://www.cari-bow.com/
http://www.centaurarchery.com/
http://www.recurves.com/
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Bows_c44_s0_p0_cat.html
http://www.dakotabows.com/
http://www.dryadbows.com/index.htm
http://www.dwyerlongbows.com/
http://www.fedorabows.com/index.php?Home
http://harrison-fisklongbows.com/onepiece.html
http://www.foxarchery.com/
http://www.gnbco.com/
http://www.greatplainsbow.com/
http://www.habubows.com/
http://www.mindspring.com/~bowyer/index.html
http://www.holmmadetraditionalbows.com/index.html
http://www.hornesarchery.com/index.php?main_page=index
http://www.howardhillarchery.com/home.html
http://www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/
http://www.javamanarchery.com/
http://www.jefferyarchery.com/main/custom_bows.htm
http://www.jkbows.com/
http://www.gmarchery.com/jktraditions/
http://kgarchery.com/index.php?cPath...f93fea0ffa95ca
http://www.kimsha.com/
http://www.kohannahbows.com/
http://www.kotabows.com/index.htm
http://www.legendsbows.com/
http://www.lewishollowarchery.com/take downs.htm
http://www.mahaskacustombows.com/
http://www.marriahbows.com/
http://www.martinarchery.com/bows200...bows&open=trad
http://www.mohawkbows.com/bows.html
http://www.monarch-bows.com/
http://www.montanabows.com/longbows.html
http://www.morrisonarchery.com/
http://www.navajobows.com/
http://www.bowmaker.net/index2.htm
http://www.palmerbows.com/PalmerBody.htm
http://www.pawbows.com/
http://www.huntersniche.com/predator_bows.htm
http://www.pronghornbows.com/
http://www.renegadearchery.com/Bows/Renegade.htm
http://www.restlessspiritbows.com/index.php
http://www.risensonarchery.com/index.htm
http://www.rerbows.com/
http://www.robertsonstykbow.com/
http://www.roseoakcreations.com/
http://www.salukibow.com/
http://www.sapphirearchery.com/
http://www.sarrelsarchery.com/
http://www.schafersilvertipbows.com/index.html
http://home.flash.net/~scorcher/page01-welcome.html
http://www.traditionalarcherybows.com/
http://www.shrewbows.com/
http://www.stickbow.com/sovereignarchery/
http://stjoeriverbows.com/
http://stewartsarchery.com/
http://www.tmbows.com/
http://www.thunderhornmfg.com/
http://www.v-archery.nl/html/bow_building.html
http://www.thunderstickbows.com/
http://www.worldclassbows.com/index.htm
http://www.weswallacebows.com/index....n=home.profile
http://www.whisperstikbows.com/bows.html
http://www.yellowstonebows.com/
http://zipperbows.com/
http://zonacustombows.com/site/


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Helllo, Everyone - I've been running searches with google and AT, but I haven't had much luck. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good primer that might help me decide which woods to go with for limbs. I previously thought I was going to go with Bamboo, but I've since read some interesting things on Yew and Osage, in particular, as well as seen some really nice pictures pictures of Juniper and Red Elm, among others. I don't know which to go with! I'd love to know if there's different characteristics attributed to each of the woods....

Also, is there a difference in performance if you go with more or less laminations?

Thanks, everyone - never had a bow made for me before - exciting stuff! Hope all's well.

GV


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

My next Bama is in the works and it will be Osage and bamboo!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The core wood can definitely effect how the bow shoots.
I would avoid anything really heavy like the tropical hardwoods or Osage.

Juniper has always been one of my favourites, but for ultimate performance good old fashioned rock maple is probably the best. It is rather boring though....

-Grant


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

My Bama has a bamboo back for strength/elasticity and yew belly for compression.

At least, that's the theory !!!

Anyhoo, I like it !!!!


If you want to get REALLY confused, go here: 

http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/6213#.Tmu9lU-dgtg


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Mahaska makes a really nice shootin bow. I went to Iowa and just so happened to be only about 30 miles from his house. Awesome guy to and one of the best shootin longbows Ive shot.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

IAIS604 - Thanks! That's sort of what I'm looking for. It is a bit confusing, though....

Well, I guess I'll just run some more google searches and see if anything new pops up.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

As for bow woods ... I find that they are overrated somewhat in terms of how they shoot once glass is applied . I'd stay away from osage as it can be very heavy ... but I have an Osage Hill that is a real shooter ... so take my advice with a grain of salt !!!
But for the many of the common woods I find it becomes asthetics ...
I prefer Yew , elm , maple and 'Boo ... i have just received a Belcher/Sky Union Jack in laminated maple that is about as sweet a shooter as you can get ... Growing up all our bows were nearly always under clear glass so we never really new the difference .

Good luck in your search and let us know what you come up with .
Again ... don't hesitate to call Sky/Belcher or Howard Hill .


----------



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

KimSha


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

LongStick64 said:


> Dan makes the best performing D bow. No handshock and performs very close to the hybrid longbows. Craftsmanship number one.


I own a Toelke D-Bow, two Whips ( R / D long bows, a traditional recurve and a Chinook recurve. These bows are spectacular! Nothing is better than a Dan Toelke bow.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I'm still looking around, but I'm also trying to figure out a couple things:

1 - these hybrid longbows are starting to grow on me, so I'm trying to compare the pros and cons of straight limb/Hill style longbows with those of hybrids; and

2 - I'm thinking either Red Elm w/ Bamboo or Osage w/ Bamboo at the moment, but I'm not sure what to do. Still looking for a good primer on woods.

I'll letcha know what I figure out.

GV


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Get a best of both worlds a mild r/d bow that braces to a D shape. You'll appreciate less handshock and still have a decent D look.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been considering that, LongStick, but I'm not sure. I happen to love the look and feel of the Hill Bow, at least the actually Hill owned by a friend of mine that I was able to shoot. For me and my short draw length, I just didn't notice much difference, if any, re. hand shock between my Recurve and my buddy's Hill.

There are just some fantastic looking hybrids, though, and I've shot a few with mild r/d. They can really fling an arrow with authority. My buddy's Hill, however, is also a hard-hitting bow.

Hmmm....

Well, we'll see. I'll be ordering something in another few weeks, so I'll keep y'all updated.

GV


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

So, I thought I'd post this. I apologize if it's too long or anything....

Here's a list of all the bowyer sites I found, including a few where you can buy bows from multiple makers. It took me a while to compile all this, but I wanted a list when I started researching for my next traditional bow, and so I made one in case others might feel the same way. I found other lists and used the sites listed there, and then went through a whole mess of threads and incorporated sites mentioned there, ran a bunch of google searches, and here we are. Thanks to everyone who posted here and on other threads, especially the guy who put all the work into making the other list I already posted. Remember to show your appreciation and pay special attention to our sponsors.

Here it is:


www.3riversarchery.com/Bows_c44_s0_p0_cat.html
www.7lakeslongbow.com/
www.abbottlongbows.com
www.acadianwoods.com/
www.acsbows.com
www.alaskabowhunting.com
www.alleghenymtbows.com
www.ancientarchery.com
www.ancientspiritsarchery.com/
www.apexpredatorbows.com/
www.arcsmillenium.com
www.assenheimer-bows.com/
www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/traditional/
www.bearcreekselfbows.com
www.beelertraditionalbows.com/about.html
www.belcherbows.com/index.htm
www.berrygamecalls.com/jd_berry_bows_1.html
www.bigfootbows.com
www.bigjimsbowcompany.com
www.blackbrook.eu
www.blackcreekbows.com
www.blackmountainbows.com
www.blackswanarchery.com/home.html
www.blacktailbows.com
www.blackwidowbows.com
www.bobleearchery.com/boblee_bows.html
www.boisebowsandarrows.com
www.borderbows.com/working/index.html
www.bowhush.com
www.bowmaker.net/index2.htm
www.bowriverarchery.com
www.bows.cactuscalslongbows.com
www.bows.net
www.bowsofwood.com
www.bowstick.com
www.bpbows.com
www.brackenburybows.com
www.braveheartarchery.us/
www.briskybows.com
www.bruinbows.com
www.bullmtnarchery.com
www.cari-bow.com/
www.cascadebow.com
www.centaurarchery.com/
www.chrisvezinabowworks.com
www.classicbowhunting.com/
www.crowsheadoutfitters.com/
www.dabobbows.com/
www.dakotabows.com
www.deadriverbowcompany.com
www.diamondbackarchery.com
www.droptinetraditions.com
www.dryadbows.com
www.dwyerlongbows.com
www.eaglewingarchery.i8.com
www.eastern-archery.com
www.fedorabows.com
www.fisklongbows.com
www.foleycustombows.com
www.foxarchery.com
www.fulldrawbows.com
www.gibow.com
www.gilalongbowcompany.com
www.gmarchery.com/jktraditions/
www.gnbco.com
www.greatplainsbow.com
www.habubows.com
www.harrison-fisklongbows.com/onepiece.html
www.herwaybow.com
www.hitmanlongbows.com/
www.holmmadetraditionalbows.com
www.home.flash.net/~scorcher/page01-welcome.html
www.hootscustombows.com/index.htm
www.hornesarchery.com
www.horsebows.com
www.howardhillarchery.com
www.hoyt.com/recurve_bows/
www.hummingbirdbows.com
www.hunterbows.com/
www.huntersniche.com
www.javamanarchery.com/
www.jefferyarchery.com/main/custom_bows.htm
www.jkbows.com/
www.journeymanarchery.com
www.jpetraditionalarchery.net//
www.kanatiquiver.com/
www.keepitsimplearchery.webs.com
www.kgarchery.com/index.php?cPath...f93fea0ffa95ca
www.kimsha.com
www.kineticbows.com
www.kohannahbows.com
www.kotabows.com
www.kustomkingarchery.com
www.leebowyer.com/
www.leftiesrus.com/
www.legendsbows.com
www.lewishollowarchery.com
www.libertybows.net
www.libertylongbows.com
www.lightningbowsmfg.homestead.com
www.lonewolfcustombows.com
www.longbowmaster.com
www.lostcreekbows.com
www.lostnationarchery.com/
www.maddogarchery.com/
www.mahaskacustombows.com
www.marriahbows.com/
www.martinarchery.com
www.martinicustombows.com
www.meggerstraditionalarchery.com
www.millerlongbow.com
www.mindspring.com/~bowyer/index.html
www.mllongbow.ca
www.mohawkbows.com/bows.html
www.monarch-bows.com/
www.montanabows.com
www.morrisonarchery.com
www.mystiklongbows.com
www.navajobows.com
www.northernmistlongbows.com
www.outcasttraditions.com
www.palmerbows.com
www.pawbows.com/
www.pinehollowlongbows.com
www.pronghornbows.com
www.raptorarchery.com
www.recurves.com
www.renegadearchery.com/Bows/Renegade.htm
www.rerbows.com
www.restlessspiritbows.com/index.php
www.richardsbowyery.bravehost.com
www.risensonarchery.com/index.htm
www.rmsgear.com/
www.robertsonstykbow.com
www.roseoakcreations.com
www.rudderbows.com
www.salukibow.com
www.sapphirearchery.com
www.sarrelsarchery.com/
www.saxonarchery.com
www.schafersilvertipbows.com
www.sevenmeadowsarchery.com
www.shrewbows.com/
www.siegeworkcreations.com
www.stalkerrecurves.com/
www.stewartsarchery.com/
www.stickbow.com/sovereignarchery/
www.stillwaterarchery.com
www.stjoeriverbows.com
www.stotlerarchery.com
www.strikerbows.com
www.talltinesarchery.com/
www.tanasibows.com
www.thelongbowshop.com
www.thunderhornmfg.com
www.thunderstickbows.com/
www.timberhawkbows.com
www.tmbows.com/
www.traditionalarcherybows.com/
www.tradtecharchery.com/
www.tradways.com
www.ttbows.com
www.turkeycreeklongbows.com
www.twotracksbow.com
www.valleytradarchery.com
www.v-archery.nl/html/bow_building.html
www.voodookustombows.com
www.warrenarchery.com
www.weswallacebows.com
www.whippenstick.com
www.whisperstikbows.com/bows.html
www.woodbows.com
www.woodlandarchery.com
www.woodybows.com
www.worldclassbows.com
www.wrightarchery.com
www.yellowstonebows.com
www.yumi-bows.com
www.zipperbows.com
www.zonacustombows.com/site/


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Any reason you omitted Bama bows ???


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.dickwightman.com/archery...seslake2009/campground/ml2009-campground.html

Check out Dick, makes some very nice Hill style bows, and at a reasonable price.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

I omitted Bama?! They're one of my favorites! I'm sorry about that. They're great stuff. I had them on the list as just a name, no site, and I thought I had written the site in with the others, so I deleted the entry that was just a name. I guess. I didn't do that. Crap.

Well, I don't know if it's proper etiquette to repost the entire list (sort of new to the forum thing), but here's the other entries I had just as names, so I didn't put them in the initial list (or I screwed up, ala Bama Bows, and didn't put them in):

American Longbow Company
Archery Past
BAMA BOWS
Brown Recluse Bows
Byron Ferguson
Chris Hartwig Selfbows
Cook’s Mountain Archery
Couch Custom Bows
Dale Weiss Archery
Deathwish Longbows
Gharing Archery
Harry Mitchell
Hill Country Bows
Little Suckling Recurves
Lonesome Wind Longbows
Longhorn Archery
mad dog bows
Northwind Traditional Archery
Old Master Crafters Inc
Osceola Archery
Owl Bows
Pathfinder Traditional Bow Co.
pearson bows
Sterling Custom Bows
Stoney Point Bows
The Whittle Shoppe
Tim Meigs
Timberline Archery
Tinker Bows
white wolf custom
Wild Horse Creek Bows

(sorry if any are represented on the original list)


***Thanks for the catch, IAIS. Would have been doing a disservice to the trad community to exclude Bama.

GV


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

oh, and rsarns - thanks for the heads up re. http://www.dickwightman.com


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a quick update on the bow hunt:

I chose to go with 7 Lakes Longbows
Model: Carolina Night
Length: 66"
Riser: Zircote and Phenolic
Limbs: Bamboo Actionwood with Figured Black Walnut veneers and Carbon
Draw Weight: 45 @ 28"

I'll post some pictures when I get it. Thanks for all the help, everyone.


----------



## Coastalbendbows (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarrels Archery sells HH style bows and He has them in stock and ON SALE!!! Bob builds a heck of a bow too.


Coastal


----------



## Steve Cox (Nov 20, 2005)

Dave Wallace "Wallace Mountain Bows" is at http://longbowmaster.com

Dave has won many IBO World Championships and makes a very fine bow...


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

GriffonVulture said:


> Just thought I'd post a quick update on the bow hunt:
> 
> I chose to go with 7 Lakes Longbows
> Model: Carolina Night
> ...


I have a 7 lakes bow, it's a fine bow.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it, Eldermike. I'm looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

GriffonVulture said:


> Glad to hear it, Eldermike. I'm looking forward to its arrival.


Mike is a nice guy and he builds a good bow. I have a friend that also shoots one of his bows. Back when I got mine he was not building finished bow, or at least only a few here and there. He was building U-finish-it bows. In the last couple of years he's gone back into building complete bows. I saw a table full of his newer style bows at a shoot last year...I almost bought one, very nice work indeed.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds awesome. My experience with him was the same - great guy. The bow's in the mail at the moment, but my wife's likely going to hide it from me until at least the month of my b-day (November). I'll take some pictures and get 'em up.

GV


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

please excuse me for interrupting this thread, but what exactly is a hill style bow?

what are their typical observable characteristics (how would i identify one?), how do they shoot, and how should they be shot?
reason i ask, is that i am just starting to shoot barebow recurve and timbers (trad style) after a few years of barebow compound.

have a good weekend.


----------



## GriffonVulture (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, Minnie3,

So, there's a lot of information out there re. the answers to your questions, but, I'll answer a little bit here just to give you somewhere to start:

Looks (as far as ID-ing one): in general, a longbow that, when unstrung, has straight limbs. When strung, they will make a shape like a letter "D", unlike what you find with your recurve and lots of the "hybrid" longbows out there. Check out howardhillarchery.com for some examples (other bowyers make them as well, but these guys ONLY make Hill-style bows and they have a bit of a connection to the man himself and his legacy).

How do they shoot: well, I suppose this is sort of a personal question in some respects, but I like the way they shoot, and I believe many would say they tend to be among the quietest bows out there. Many would also say that they tend to have more "hand shock" than other types of bows, but I haven't really had that problem. I've also heard some say that they tend to be more accurate than other types of bows, but again I think that's more of a personal thing (some people just "click" better with a certain type of bow)

How to shoot them: this is a bit more complicated to answer in a quick post, but there's a lot of information out there from people who have a lot more experience with Hill bows and trad shooting in general than I do. Check AT using the good ol' seach function or the HH Bug Thread on tradgang.com.

Hope that helps a bit. Oh, and, anyone who knows more than I do, please feel free to correct me.

GV


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

db456 said:


> Also take a look at Miller Longbows for a Hill style bow. Great craftsmanship.


this guy right here knows!!! or if you can find a strunk "Free spirit" but the bama bows have the wrong grip and the grip is maybe half the reason the string fiollow bows work as good as they do. once you learn that grip you will never even hold another so called hill bow with a modern grip.


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

is there a website or Facebook page for Wild Horse Creek Bows? I can't find one anywhere on Google


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I have 100# Bamabows Hillstyle longbow, Royal.
Very easy to draw and no handshock at all.
It has bamboo limbs with osage.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Check out Zach Ferguson's Z64. Essentially a Hill-style, but with very slight reflex the last 3 inches, or so, of both limbs. Does form a "D". Smooth, quiet, and absolutely gorgeous.


----------

